# BMW 1M Enhancement Detail - CleanDetail - Yorkshire Detailing



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

*BMW 1M Enhancement Detail By CleanDetail
South Yorkshire Detailing, Studio & Mobile Based Services.

Well, this looks to be the first detail of the all new BMW 1M. So i best make the most of it!

Here is the new BMW 1M. Detailed by our self's. After negotiation myself and the customer decided the best treatment to go for was a 1 stage machine polish, Which was an enhancement detail with the extra of Swissvax Best of show to finish and the wheels off for cleaning & sealing.

Here is the car when it arrived. So plates off we started with a citrus pre wash. This was sprayed straight on the dry car before been jet washed off.










































































The car was then snow foamed off with Valetpro PH natural snow foam.










While the foam was doing its work, we used Supernatural wheel cleaner (ph Nautral) on all the wheels before rinsing the car & wheels off.
Once the foam was left, we rinsed the car off and applied Ironx.









Here you can see what panels needed some work!

















































This was left for 4mins before been rinsed off and then using the 2bm was washed, rinsed & dryed.

Here you can see the swirling on the front wings, the rest of the car is almost perfect in comparison.

















The paint work was then clayed with Valetpro Fine clay bar, then polished with Wolfgang Total swirl remover before been hand polished with Wolfgang finish. Then we applied Chemical Guys jet seal to both the wheels & the paint.

















While the wheels were sealing we then removed Jetseal from the paint before applying Poorboys EX-P to the body work and Poorboys Wheel sealent to the wheels. Tyres were then dressed on both sides of the rim before been refitted.

























Here is the wheel before been refitted









Exhuasts were polished with Mothers Drill foam polisher & metal polish to give these results

Before:

















After:

























Best of show was then applied to the paint. Glass was cleaned, Inside was detailed and the matts were left with our famous stripes.

Anyway, Here are the much awaited finish shots!









































































































Some Photos have bits from the lense which i'm gutted about but i have no idea about photo shop so i'v tryed to leave those photos out.

Thanks for reading! and dont forget to find us on facebook!

Thanks for reading.
Nick*​


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Brilliant job, amazing car, super jealous!


----------



## pritchp (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow!

Awesome work,

+ i love this car!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice work Nick, loving the finished exhaust shots:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Pretty special detail for a pretty special car. Well worthy of the car. Well done guys, an inspiration to us all. Nice to see a car which should be at its peak perfection wise made even better with some TLC. Really liking the stripes on the mats an excellent touch. What did you use on the interior trim


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Soul Hudson said:


> Pretty special detail for a pretty special car. Well worthy of the car. Well done guys, an inspiration to us all. Nice to see a car which should be at its peak perfection wise made even better with some TLC. Really liking the stripes on the mats an excellent touch. What did you use on the interior trim


Thank you! The trim is not dressed, its just the natural look as such. But we did clean it with 303 Fabric cleaner with an Autoglym Magic sponge


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Cracking work on that little racing tank :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great work!

Just a quick question, but what method did you use to clean the exhausts? Did you need to use wire wool to remove the residue?

I do love these motors. There was a white one with black wheels parked up where I work last week. Looked amazing!


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

That's a stunning car and you gave it the finish it deserved!

Interestingly I thought these only came in black and Valencia Orange. I hadn't realised they were also available in white.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Dizzle77 said:


> Great work!
> 
> Just a quick question, but what method did you use to clean the exhausts? Did you need to use wire wool to remove the residue?
> 
> I do love these motors. There was a white one with black wheels parked up where I work last week. Looked amazing!


Not a fan of wire wool, but used a foam polishing pad, its cone shaped and goes on the drill. infact its made by mothers. there is a photo of it on the audi Tt detail we did


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class finish Nick


----------



## shah (Nov 9, 2008)

That's is absolutely stunning Nick :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice. I was thinking about some of the pics then you clarified what I thought. Still looks well.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers for the comments, makes the hard work worth while


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nick_CD said:


> Not a fan of wire wool, but used a foam polishing pad, its cone shaped and goes on the drill. infact its made by mothers. there is a photo of it on the audi Tt detail we did


Found it. Those things aint cheap, but I can see it makes light work of polishing exhausts.

Not sure if I could justify the cost of one those badboys right now. Have to stick good old fashioned elbow grease


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Looks very good! i did one in black about 3 weeks ago  didnt have time to take lots of pics


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Dizzle77 said:


> Found it. Those things aint cheap, but I can see it makes light work of polishing exhausts.
> 
> Not sure if I could justify the cost of one those badboys right now. Have to stick good old fashioned elbow grease


We got ours while in the usa. was about $14! BARGIN


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks great but still like the M3 better.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic work looks stunning


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

thats a gorgeous motor, first one i have seen, great thread, i enjoyed reading this one alot.

Thankyou.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Effin' Norah thats nice :argie:

Top work!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome bit of kit. Love it in that colour too! Great job!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely mate - Top job


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome work love the car


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nick_CD said:


> Thank you! The trim is not dressed, its just the natural look as such. But we did clean it with 303 Fabric cleaner with an Autoglym Magic sponge


The Magic sponge is a must have in any detailers kit I think.

Great car and finish, I was lucky to have a go in one when first out what a cracking machine.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job! :thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Lovely BMW. Great work.


----------



## clived (Oct 28, 2007)

Nick_CD said:


> *Well, this looks to be the first detail of the all new BMW 1M. So i best make the most of it!
> *​


Looks great, but very far from the first - mine was done a month ago! ;-) http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=221359


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

First on DW? Lovely motor,top job.


----------



## clived (Oct 28, 2007)

B&B Autostyle said:


> First on DW?


See my post just above ;-) First Alpine White one I suspect.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice work Nick....top dollar....


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers guys! And sorry never spotted the other one! My bad :'(


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh yes, very nice indeed :thumb:..

Funny how people think that their brand new shiny car is just that. But some of these pics show the real truth of how dirty a brand new car can be..


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

will this be one of the last ones at current spot? love these cars as well


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing job, car looks great. :argie:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

PrestigeChris said:


> will this be one of the last ones at current spot? love these cars as well


It sure will! Got a fair bit of worked booked in but i'v got most people to wait an extra few weeks so we can do them all in the new place. Infact iv just changed the designs so we have a small up stairs to as we do graphics and sign writing to thats going to have its own place now. 

Nick


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Very very nice mate! Got a new black 1m coming up, looking forward to it now!!

Chris


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking finish. had a burnt orange one in the other week sounds amazing!! We heard the owner coming about a mile away lol!!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Nick_CD said:


> It sure will! Got a fair bit of worked booked in but i'v got most people to wait an extra few weeks so we can do them all in the new place. Infact iv just changed the designs so we have a small up stairs to as we do graphics and sign writing to thats going to have its own place now.
> 
> Nick


Nice! another string on that bow of yours haha. Let me know as soon as your free to do a lesson!


----------



## Diaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

Great work, I think they might be the best looking 'stripey' mats I've ever seen.... its so neat! Like a well mown lawn.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW!!!

Brilliant detail. Love the clarity of the finish. 

I'm all depressed now...i am uber jealous! Makes my E91 m sport look well understated. lol


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks great!! Amazing job


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again for all the comments guys, Makes the job worth while. :thumb:

Nick


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Good job Nick what, happened to the A6 project?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

That looks amazing. May i ask how you get the "stripy mat" look?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice work, such an awesome looking car!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Bowler said:


> Good job Nick what, happened to the A6 project?


That would be Matts car (other half of cleandetail) he's just having time off as he'd had a baby (well, his mrs lol). He's still got it tho!



Godderz23 said:


> That looks amazing. May i ask how you get the "stripy mat" look?


Just fabric cleaner and a vikan nail brush! :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

At last one that isnt in that vile orange metallic thats looks like its come off a 90's Peugeot. Nice work too!


----------



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Stunning work mate on my current favourite car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

Excellent work. Love your job on the wheels


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Great work on a stunnig car im so jealous of the owner id love to have one of these


----------

